# Stane - The Newest AI Research Option



## CEM Store (Mar 1, 2013)

Stane also known as Exemestane or Aromasin, is the latest in the line of research compounds known as aromatase inhibitors. It is a Type 1 aromatase inhibitor. 

Let's take a look at what Aromatase is and what it does and then how exactly a Type 1 Aromatase Inhibitor like Stane works. 

Aromatase is an enzyme present in research subjects that is responsible for the aromatization, or conversion, of testosterone to estrogen. It is an enzyme produced by the cytochrome p450 gene. It is recognized as CYP19 but for our purposes will be referred to as the Aromatase Enzyme. The Aromatase Enzyme is present in many areas throughout the body. Levels vary depending on many factors such as age, ethnicity, insulin resistance, obesity and potentially even diet. On the Aromatase Enzyme there is a binding site where it binds to testosterone to begin the Aromatization process (test to estrogen). 

As a type 1 Aromatase Inhibitor, Stane binds irreversibly to that site rendering that aromatase permanently inactive.  Now it is important to realize of course that our research subjects will continue to produce new aromatase, however you can clearly see how effective this type of Aromatase Inhibitor is at lowering estrogen.  Type 2 Aromatase Inhibitors such as anastrozole or letrozole in contrast work by temporarily blocking the site on the aromatase enzyme where the binding to testosterone takes place. Once the effects of a type 2 ai "wear off" the aromatase enzyme "reactivates". Both types are very effective in our research. 

Let?s take a look at the effects Stane exhibits in research subjects, why these effects may be observed, and why they may be important to our research. The data below pertains to male research subjects.

Within just 10 days of administration Stane results in a 58% reduction in Estrogen levels. Interestingly this number remains virtually the same even when research dosage is doubled. This is very important as it indicates more is not always better in our research. Also while Stane is a potent Aromatase Inhibitor this also indicates it would be difficult to "overdose" Stane and have it result in undesirably low estrogen levels in our research subjects.

Stane administration results in a 60% increase in testosterone levels in research subjects. This is likely accomplished as it is with all ai's. Estrogen exerts what is known as negative feedback on the hypothalamus which reduces the production of gonadatropin thus lowering testosterone levels. Stane (as well as other ai's) administration results in a significant reduction in estrogen, which reduces negative feedback. This allows more gonadatropin to be produced resulting in the significant increase in testosterone observed.

IGF levels are minimally impacted with stane administration. This is important to note as there is a relationship between estrogen and igf. Normally significant reductions in estrogen result in significant decreases in IGF. Given the importance of IGF and tissue growth we can clearly see the benefit in our research circles.

Cholesterol and triglycerides are also minimally effected in research subjects that are administered Stane.  This is worthy of note as there is also a relationship between estrogen and cholesterol.  Estrogen contributes to good cholesterol, which in turn works to lower bad cholesterol. Normally a significant reduction in estrogen could have an adverse impact on lipid profile. This is not however observed with Stane use.

One other noteworthy of mention, administration of Stane with dietary fats increases absorption of Stane by 40%. Please read that again: Administration of Stane with dietary fats increases its absorption by 40%. This is valuable information to our research that has rarely been discussed or even revealed.

To summarize Stane is an extremely effective type 1 Aromatase Inhibitor. Its uses in our research range from estrogen management, to gyno control or treatment, to testosterone booster. Its unique properties allow it to reduce estrogen without the normally associated downfalls of estrogen reduction in our research. It is also extremely difficult to crash e2 levels with Stane in research subjects. Stane may be the newest AI in our research circles but it has many attributes that have many researchers touting it as their favorite.

Get it here >> Liquid Stane 30mL 25mg/mL

Refs:
*CYP gene family - Genetics Home Reference
*Simpson ER (2003). "Sources of estrogen and their importance". The Journal of Steroid Biochemistry and Molecular Biology 86 (3?5): 225?30. doi:10.1016/S0960-0760(03)00360-1. PMID 14623515
*Ghosh D, Griswold J, Erman M, Pangborn W (January 2009). "Structural basis for androgen specificity and oestrogen synthesis in human aromatase". Nature 457 (7226): 219?23. doi:10.1038/nature07614. PMID 19129847
*Exemestane in the Adjuvant Treatment of Breast Cancer in Postmenopausal Women
*Pharmacokinetics and Dose Finding of a Potent Aromatase Inhibitor, Aromasin (Exemestane), in Young Males
*Deeks ED, Scott LJ. (2009). "Exemestane: A Review of its Use in Postmenopausal Women with Breast Cancer". Drugs 2009:69(7):889?918.. doi:10.2165/00003495-200969070-00007
*Czajka-Oraniec I, Simpson ER (2010). "Aromatase research and its clinical significance". Endokrynol Pol 61 (1): 126?34. PMID 20205115



Liquid Stane 30mL 25mg/mL


----------



## blergs. (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice WU,  Love stane, good if its dosed right! 
alot research with too little I think, but what ever works.


----------

